# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Միշել Գրանժե

## Jarre

http://www.granger-michel.com  Մտեք Books բաժինը և դիտեք նրա ալբոմները։
Իմ կարծիքով շատ հետաքրքիր ոճ է։  Ես նկարիչ չեմ և շատ բան չեմ հասկանում, բայց իր ստեղծագործությունները շատ խորիմաստ են և ուսուցողական։  Ստիպում են ոչ միայն հիանալ գեղեցկությամբ, այլ ավելի շատ կարծես նախազգուշական իմաստ է պարունակում և ստիպում է մտածել այսօրվա իրականության մասին՝ պատերազմ, բռնություն, բնության նկատմամբ անհոգ վերաբերմունքը... և թե այս ամենը ինչի կհանգեցնի ի վերջո....

----------

Քամի (13.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Ահա՛ այդ նկարներից մի քանիսը....

----------


## Jarre

էլի մի քանիսը....

----------


## Jarre

սրանքել են հետաքրքիր....

----------


## Jarre

կներեք մի քանի նկարներ կրկնվեցին։  եթե հետաքրքիր է էլի կարող եմ ցույց տալ....

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Հետաքրքիր են, բայց սրանք չի կարելի համարել խորիմաստ արվեստի ստեղծագործություններ, ավելի շուտ պլակատային լուծումների մեջ են:  Նորություն չի, ես կասեի ազդեցություն կա Դալիից, բայց լավ ձեռք ունի:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (13.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Համաձայն եմ, որ նորություն չի, ու պլակատային ոճ է, բայց ասա լավն է.... Ես իրեն շատ սիրեցի, քանի որ նա է պատրաստել իմ սիրած երաժիշտ Ժան Միշել Ժառի ալբոմներից մի քանիսի (ամենալավ ու հայտնիների) նկարները։  Ու երբ ծանոթանում ես այդ երաժշտության թեմաներին և իմաստին տեսնում ես թե որքան մեծ կապ ունի այդ նկարը ստեղծագործության հետ։  Ահա այդ նկարները....
Եթե չես լսել Ժառ, խորհուրդ կտամ պարզապես փորձ անել ու լսես և ուշադրություն դարձնես այդ նկարներին.... Մեծ տպավորություններ չեմ խոստանում (չնայած ես միշտ եմ այդպիսի տպավորություն ստանում) բայց հետաքրքիր կլինի....

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Համաձայն եմ, որ նորություն չի, ու պլակատային ոճ է, բայց ասա լավն է.... Ես իրեն շատ սիրեցի, քանի որ նա է պատրաստել իմ սիրած երաժիշտ Ժան Միշել Ժառի ալբոմներից մի քանիսի (ամենալավ ու հայտնիների) նկարները։  Ու երբ ծանոթանում ես այդ երաժշտության թեմաներին և իմաստին տեսնում ես թե որքան մեծ կապ ունի այդ նկարը ստեղծագործության հետ։  Ահա այդ նկարները....
> Եթե չես լսել Ժառ, խորհուրդ կտամ պարզապես փորձ անել ու լսես և ուշադրություն դարձնես այդ նկարներին.... Մեծ տպավորություններ չեմ խոստանում (չնայած ես միշտ եմ այդպիսի տպավորություն ստանում) բայց հետաքրքիր կլինի....


Մի գուցե Ժառ լսելուց հետո տպավորություններս փոխվի, :Smile:  եթե կարող ես հասցե ասել, որ ձեռք բերեմ Ժառի երգերից, մեծ հաճույքով կլսեմ,  բայց տվյալ պահին նկարները որպես ստեղծագործություններ  ասելիք չունեն, սիրունացրած նկարներ են, նման տիպի նկարները կարելիա համակարգչի ծրագրերի օգնությամբ մի քանի րոպեում պատրաստել: Էլի եմ ասում որոշ չոփով վարպոտորեն են  կատարված, :Wink:  բայց պրիմիտիվությունը խանգարումա կատարողականին: Ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ լավն են, բացի մի քանիսից և կասեի, որ դու ոչ թե նկարներն ես հավանել,  այլ Ժառին ես շատ սիրում: :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Jarre

Հունիսի 20, 2009 թ.

Միշել Գրանժեի նոր յուրօրինակ ցուցահանդեսներից մեկը։

http://www.e-legnica.net.pl/legnica-...-czolgiem.html

----------

Ռուֆուս (27.06.2009)

----------

